# service engine oil



## smokin455 (Jul 28, 2006)

I have a 2004 GTO with 17,000 miles. All of a sudden I got a display on the message panel that said "service engine oil".

Any ideas?


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Turn the ignition on without starting, press the gas pedal to the floor 4X to reset.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

yea what he said:lol:


----------



## smokin455 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Service Engine Oil*

That worked, thanks a lot.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Does anyone know the rhyme and reason for this. It came on for me once so far in 30k miles. I reset it using the gas pedal. Havent seen it since.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Must be some kangaroo option, not sure what the hey they were thinking. Why not just route some control button to what we already have? Like not having a redline light, some things are just stupid in any car.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> Must be some kangaroo option, not sure what the hey they were thinking. Why not just route some control button to what we already have? Like not having a redline light, some things are just stupid in any car.


True Dat.


----------



## xelor06 (Oct 13, 2006)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> Must be some kangaroo option, not sure what the hey they were thinking. Why not just route some control button to what we already have? Like not having a redline light, some things are just stupid in any car.


My Escalade has the same feature and that's how you reset the oil change light.


----------

